# Best food for a Husky



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been very concerned with what I feed my dog and have been changing companies a lot... I have gone from Iams to Nutro. Nutro is what I am using now . Any ideas on what is best for a husky or a similar breed??


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Read the food sub-forum. There is no one best food for any dog. It depends on what brands are available to you, budget, taste (dog's!), and ingredients. You need to do your own research and develop an opinion of your own on this one.


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I appreicate the info I just have a hard time finding "true" info on the internet. I am never sure who wrote what and what they know, But I am still searching  Thanks!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

There are some great sticky notes at the top of the page in the food forum so that you can "grade" any food based on its ingredients. Some of the most common brands are already graded for you.


----------

